# Fishing live shrimp



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

*I am fairly new to saltwater fishing. I really enjoy fishing the bay and santa rosa sound. I have had a little bit of luck catching some trout and a few redfish. I use a popping cork with a live shrimp. My question is how do I keep pinfish and needle fish from stealing my shrimp? It seems I spend more time "feeding" them than I do being able to target the trout and reds. *


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Fish some where else..............seriously.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Where is this magical place without pinfish or needle fish?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Catch the pinfish and stick one of THEM under bobber!

Alex


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Catch the pinfish and stick one of THEM under bobber!
> 
> Alex


That or use bigger live bait (i.e. whole croakers, mullet, etc). You won't get as many bites but it will be more substantial fish. Any cut bait is always suspect to small/bait fish. Shrimp is a great bait but that's just part of the territory of using them. You're going to have to deal with the small fish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bait Predarors*

Use plastic! JMHO C2


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the advice and answers. Which artificials do you guys prefer and why.*


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

I like DOA's and Gulp 3" shrimp in either New Penny or Natural, they work!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Randy M said:


> I like DOA's and Gulp 3" shrimp in either New Penny or Natural, they work!


QFT - the new penny- chartreuse tail & pearl white are also good colors, also gold spoons (Gator's or Johnson Sprite's in gold & silver), top water Zaro Spooks, Popa dogs, chug bugs are also good for trouts and Reds. I always go out with the above plus I used to go with Paul Brown Chunky lures but I couldn't get them where I was, just found out that Mirrolure (now called Paul Brown Original) bought out the line and are reproducing them now, will be picking those up to see if they work like the original lures. If they do, definitely a gator trout slayer. Look into those as well.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Yaksquatch said:


> Catch the pinfish and stick one of THEM under bobber!
> 
> Alex


This^^

If you use artificial use a top water super spook jr.


----------

